# Weapon disguised as bottle



## ajohn (Jan 29, 2009)

What the heck is this?Looks like the murder weapon to me!What do you guys think???


----------



## ajohn (Jan 29, 2009)

The base.Looks to me to be silver


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2009)

That may be a old time enema [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2009)

looks like a holy water thingy..


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like some type of oiler.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a holy water enema![]

     The top looks like an oiler to me too,but can't imagine why they would make one from silver.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2009)

It's an oiler for a bishop's Bentley..?


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2009)

YEAH CYBER I THOUGHT OF A HOLY OILER.


----------



## ktbi (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't know you had to start an enema from the far end...ouch!!!

 Ron


----------



## ajohn (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys don't know either,huh?
 Well, I started cleaning it,(because I'm supposed to be doing something else),and I noticed some writing on the glass under the metal.It reads:
                                                LOMANI
                                                   Pour
                                                 Homme
                                                   Eau
                                                    De
                                                Toilette
                                                   Paris
 I didn't they had Hommies in Paris[8|]
 OK...I guess a barber bottle?Who collects those?


----------



## ajohn (Jan 29, 2009)

What ever it is,someone did a lot of work!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ajohn,  No mater this is one fantastic bottle product.  When I go north this summer I have a couple of meetings set up with special advisers on bottle history.  I will take the file sheet for your bottle with me and it will become one of our bottle discussions.  My main goal for this summer is to study bottles and fruit-wood molds used in the forming of early bottles.   There doesn't seem to be enough information available in my books. 
 RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.betterwaynutrition.com/servlet/the-11161/Detail

 Looks like they still sell it.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2009)

It is an oiler for muzzel loaders. I have a friend who is a custom gunsmith and he had a couple of them and the rifles they went with. Belonged to some doctor. It is from North Africa or Saudi Arabia. The bottle was reused and made into an oil can. The rifles were just as ornate as the oiler with silver and brass set into the wood and fastened with little brass nails.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you just make that up Cap? cuz if you did I believe you.[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree. Warren, do you happen to write descriptions for the deck sweeper salesman on ebay?[]  It is definately a cologne bottle,but I can't imagine why the nozzle.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2009)

It is true. They used what ever small bottle they could find. One of them used a pint flask.

 I thought a deck sweeper was a piece of artillery. [sm=rolleyes.gif] [8|] []


----------



## ajohn (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, The bottle looks to be modern(notice the shape?)
 I guess someone did some custom work for ?????
 Hey Cappy, you were right!(Never doubted you for a sec!)


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 30, 2009)

I was only funnin Cap.I had no idea what it was.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2009)

I know Doug but it was a goodun too.


----------



## whitefeather (Jan 31, 2009)

Well what ever it is it's a good one[]


 Whitefeather


----------



## sloughduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Mens toilet water, Pretty Ornate shaker top.


----------

